# Second Skin



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.secondskinaudio.com/secondskin.html

has anyone used/tried their products?

is it good or bad?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I have 16sqft of stfu-80 sitting in my backseat right now waiting for me to install it, hehe

People seem to love the stuff, sticks strong and deadens well. The owner is a member on this forum, I think his name is secondskinrep. Great guy, answers emails fast and is always willing to help even if you aren't using his products. Since you're a member of one of the forums he's on you get 40% off and free shipping as well.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Yea I have over 100 Sq. Ft. of different stuff actually supposed to be delivered today. Ant is a great guy, very quick with any questions and very reliable, he is a member of this forum like SR20DEMON said...I would recommend anyone to buy from him because he has great product for great deals with A+ customer service. :cheers:

P.S. Go to www.caraudioforums.com and do a search for second skin...he is a frequent poster there and you will see what people have to say about the product, him, and everything in general. Good car audio forum.


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> I have 16sqft of stfu-80 sitting in my backseat right now waiting for me to install it, hehe


Hehe.. stfu-80.
nice acronym.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

hehe yeah
a couple months ago (summer time) he posted a thread on all the forums he was on asking for people to come up with names for his new deadening material that was 80mils thick. A couple people here gave some good suggestions, but he ended up going with STFU-80 that someone on another forum came up with. It's some heavy crap, this 16sqft roll is almost as heavy as 50sqft of Fatmat extreme, it's pretty heavy duty. I needed some more deadening on my doors (2 layers of Fatmat isn't enough) so thats where it's going.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I put the stfu in
16sqft was enough to do 2 layers on each door amazingly. This stuff is insane....twice as think as the fatmat, and weighs over twice as much (weight is what you want after all, it's what keeps your panels from vibrating and resonating). It sticks better, conforms to ridges better, cuts easier, and has no smell. My doors close more "solidly" now without the plastic door panel on than they did before with just the Fatmat with the door panel on (hard to put into words, but you get the idea). I took out my Focals at the same time though to replace the crappy wire I had running from my xovers to the woofers, so I haven't listened to the system yet with it like this. Should be crazy though, this stuff is great.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Does anyone know for sure the screenname of the guy that sells this stuff?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

You know, I want to use this stuff. I wanna do all 4 doors, the roof, the trunk (trunk lid, floor, and walls of the trunk), and the rear deck. Is one layer enough? I don't want to add too much weight to my car, but I want to make sure I get the full effect of matting (not to mention the nice solid feel when you open/slam the doors). How many sq feet is that and what is the pricing (if anyone knows off hand)? I guess I'll have hardly any problem installing it.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

He is Second Skin Rep on here and www.caraudioforum.com ...Yea I just got 100Sq. Ft. of damplifier, and 8 Sq. Ft. of STFU-80 with some rattle pad today. Cant wait to put it in, should b good.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow.. so we get 40 % off and free shipping for this stuff?

and like justin i want to use it on all 4 doors and trunk and probably roof too..

how many sq feet should we use?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I got 100sqft of Fatmat and I was able to do a single layer on the trunk, floor, roof, rear deck, door skin on all 4 doors, door panel for all 4 doors. With this 16sqft of STFU-80 I added another 2 layers to the door panel on each front door. If you want to do everything that I did except for the floor, I'd say 80sqft would be the least you would need. Then if you want to double or triple up on the doors (which I highly recommend) then step up to around 100sqft.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how do we get a hold of the guy that sells this ?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

his email is at the bottom of the site
www.secondskinaudio.com


----------



## second skin rep (Nov 16, 2003)

my ears wsere buring so I had to stop by

if anyone needs to get ahold of me your can email me
[email protected]
I am always happy to answer questions about sound deadening whether you use Second Skin or not.

Second Skin is actually going through some changes.
our 2 main products, Damplifier and STFU-80 will both be changing.
we are working clsoe with a new chemical company that is doing some very exciting stuff. everything about each product will be improved; heat tollerance, bond strength damping factor. the price of STFU-80 will be decreasing and Damplifier will probaby stay about the same. 

Hope this helps!

ANT


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

nice. once it warms up and i resume getting my system up i'll probably get ahold of you!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Sounds good, The STFU-80 is better than Damplifier, right? Do you suggest 1 or 2 layers?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

The STFU-80 is some industrial shit...mad expensive too, heavy as hell and is probably really good. I have 8 Sq. Ft. for the trunk lid which I didnt put on yet...I think if u can afford it, put on 2 layers, I cant afford shit liek that so jus one for me.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Well, I assume I will only need one layer. If this stuff is so heavy, thick and good, why do you need 2 layers? I mean, do people put 4 layers of dynamat in their cars?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I have 2 layers of STFU on each of my doors, as well as 2 layers of fatmat on each door

The doors are by far the most important part of deadening, and you should have multiple layers on there, the trunk lid is right behind them if you have a sub(s) and should also have multiple layers, and after that I'd say the trunk itself and under the rear seats. Other than these 3 problem areas, I think multiple layers is unneeded, but for these 3 you will notice a big difference between a single layer, 2 layers, or even 3 layers.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

wish i woulda heard of this stuff before like 4 months ago.......i just dynamat-Extremed my trunk, trunk lid, doors, was gonna do behind the dash, but im lazy and it was snowing hehe.

really quiet in my car now though. im happy with it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, can anyone tell me how much I should get. I jus wanna know about how far this stuff goes. Lets say I only do 1 layer. I do all four doors, the rear deck, the trunk lid, the walls and floor of the trunk, and the roof. How much u think I need? Now, lets say I double up on jus the trunk lid and the 4 doors, then how much?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

For a single layer on each, the trunk, trunk lid, and front doors took 50sqft. Then the rear doors, rear deck, floor, and roof took another 50sqft. That wasn't enough on the front doors, so I went back and added another 16sqft to them. Plan on 16sqft per front door, 8sqft per rear door, 30sqft per layer on the trunk, 2-3sqft per layer on the trunk lid, and as for the roof and floor I'm not sure, probably about 20sqft per layer each.

These are all estimations, I'm just guessing how much it took me to do mine, I could be wrong on any of them, hehe.


----------

